

Wheeler: Insecure open source software libraries? - ableal
http://lwn.net/Articles/490973/

======
ableal
Good discussion, with some pushback on the "correct answer" (use system libs),
e.g. <http://lwn.net/Articles/491030/> ("we have almost every single library
pulled into the source tree.")

